# Tour of Flanders - viewing info and predictions



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ronde van Vlaanderen
Last year, I watched the Tour of Flanders without knowing anything about it. What I saw was the hardest, most exciting race of the year. I was more impressed with this race than Paris-Roubaix.

There were hills. There were cobbles. There were cobbled hills. There were 17 hills some of them cobbled at a 20% grade. 

The boys were hammering through them and the field was decimated. Boonen left a group with Zabel and Van Petegem with 10k to go and the rest is history.

So do not miss it. Here's some viewing info:
OLN - Sunday, April 2, 2pm pacific
Eurosport - Sunday April 2, 13:00 13:00 - don't know how eurosport works.

Info:
https://www.eurosport.com/cycling/ronde-van-vlaanderen/2006/
https://www.rvv.be/2006/eng/deronde/index.html

photos:









The Koppenberg, climb #5 has a section that is 22% grade


































The Kapelmur has grades of 20% and is 1k long









































2005

















<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/apr05/rvv05/raceday/21.jpg">

<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/apr05/rvv05/raceday/36.jpg">
Viewing tips, comments, predictions??

francois


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

*even better than watching*

Even better than watching the Ronde is going there Saturday before the race. They have a small group ride on the last 100k of the course (140k ride total). By small group the offical count in 2004 was 24,000 riders. That's right-24,000!!!! Drunk people standing on the side of the hills cheering you on, echelons double file in evil wind 100 riders strong, and for the 5 Euro entry you get a plastic plaque with your name on it to prove you did it. I rode both the last 100k of Flanders and Roubaix. Roubaix is a rougher ride but going up wet cobbles at 16-20% will reduce you to nothing. I've ridden up the climbs of the NC mountains (my driveway was 16%!) but have never felt pain like going up the Flander's muirs.

Don't watch-just go for the week. . .


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

With the wet and cold weather in NorCal, you could probably emulate some of the climbs in Los Altos Hills.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

cosmo333 said:


> Even better than watching the Ronde is going there Saturday before the race. They have a small group ride on the last 100k of the course (140k ride total). By small group the offical count in 2004 was 24,000 riders. That's right-24,000!!!! Drunk people standing on the side of the hills cheering you on, echelons double file in evil wind 100 riders strong, and for the 5 Euro entry you get a plastic plaque with your name on it to prove you did it. I rode both the last 100k of Flanders and Roubaix. Roubaix is a rougher ride but going up wet cobbles at 16-20% will reduce you to nothing. I've ridden up the climbs of the NC mountains (my driveway was 16%!) but have never felt pain like going up the Flander's muirs.
> 
> Don't watch-just go for the week. . .


Bugger! Got to put that on the todo list. Things to do in this life!

fc


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

dlbcx said:


> With the wet and cold weather in NorCal, you could probably emulate some of the climbs in Los Altos Hills.



not unless they're cobbled.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Great post and pictures francois. I can't tell you how excited I am for the Ronde, my favorite race of the year.

As for predictions...barring disaster it will be Boonen. But disaster does sometimes strike in a race like this, so don't assume it's a sure thing. I'll be at home cheering on George, but he has not been as close in Flanders as P-R, and I think he'll be lucky to podium in this field.

Silas


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

There's a cobbled climb up here in Tacoma, WA. Average of 9%, sections of 15%, lasts about 1k. I rode it on this insane ride I did back in January. It was snowing, but only a little.

It absolutely destroyed me. And I rode up it ONCE.

This race is for crazy people.

I'm excited about it.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

cosmo333 said:


> Even better than watching the Ronde is going there Saturday before the race. They have a small group ride on the last 100k of the course (140k ride total).


Man that sounds sooooo cool!
I have always wanted to go to Belgium & hope someday to do so.
Organized tours are pretty pricey. How hard is it to just go there & ride these rides? Is there something on the web that shows the best place for a couple cyclist to stay & ride the famous rides? Or is a organized tour the best bet?


----------



## arvid (Jan 24, 2006)

*Tour of Flanders*

For those interested: an overview of the hills can be found at http://www.sport.be/cycling/rondevanvlaanderen/2006/eng/parcours/hellingen.html
(sometimes you have to hit the refresh button to load the pages of the site)

Not only is the Koppenberg the steepest, it also has the worst cobbles. Even Belgian pro's like Rik Verbrugghe and Phillipe Gilbert are affraid of it in wet conditions. They say only the first 10 of the peleton will be able to climb it, the rest will have to go on foot...


----------



## arvid (Jan 24, 2006)

*Yet another steep cobbled climb*

For the fans of steep cobbled climbs: on this site you have some stats of the Kemmelberg, another steep cobbled hill which is climbed next wednesday in the Ghent-Wevelgem race. http://www.cyclingnews.be/hellingen/kemmelberg.php
However, the pics don't do the hill justice. When you get to the steepest part, the cobbles really look like a brick wall, nearly impossible to climb...

The eastern periode is really heaven on earth here in Belgium, all those top races (and racers) in only a few weeks.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

cosmo333 said:


> Even better than watching the Ronde is going there Saturday before the race. They have a small group ride on the last 100k of the course (140k ride total). By small group the offical count in 2004 was 24,000 riders. That's right-24,000!!!! Drunk people standing on the side of the hills cheering you on, echelons double file in evil wind 100 riders strong, and for the 5 Euro entry you get a plastic plaque with your name on it to prove you did it. I rode both the last 100k of Flanders and Roubaix. Roubaix is a rougher ride but going up wet cobbles at 16-20% will reduce you to nothing. I've ridden up the climbs of the NC mountains (my driveway was 16%!) but have never felt pain like going up the Flander's muirs.
> 
> Don't watch-just go for the week. . .


That sounds incredible.I can't imagine riding with that many other people and having a bunch of drunk Belgies cheering me on.

As for predictions,I agree barring disaster Boonen is going to be hard to beat.He looked amazing in this race last year.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Boonen will be attacked constantly. Unlike a Tour, there is no 'tomorrow' to save your legs for, no tomorrow to get one back. Imagine packing all of the intensity of a grand tour into 7 hours. 

This is the Tour of Flanders.


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

flying said:


> Man that sounds sooooo cool!
> I have always wanted to go to Belgium & hope someday to do so.
> Organized tours are pretty pricey. How hard is it to just go there & ride these rides? Is there something on the web that shows the best place for a couple cyclist to stay & ride the famous rides? Or is a organized tour the best bet?



It's pretty easy to go on your own-the routes are marked on the road if you know who to read the painted dots. That said Belgium is small so there are a lot of dots at every corner.

That said I went with Graham Baxter Tours, www.sportingtours.co.uk. A friend did basically the same trip on his own (stayed at the same hotels even). He saved maybe $350 over the week but didn't get to meet Eddy Merckx at his factory, ride with CSC and Rodger Hammond (had lunch at his house-this was when he rode for Mr. Bookmaker) and have someone else haul your stuff around and pick up up at the end of the ride, etc. It's worth the cash as you don't have to know the roads to see the races, etc. Most guides out of the UK are much cheaper than the US based ones. If you go stay the week and see Flanders, Ghent and Roubaix. But don't take my spot on next year's trip!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Predictions --

1. Boonen
2. Ballan
3. Hoste


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

arvid said:


> For those interested: an overview of the hills can be found at http://www.sport.be/cycling/rondevanvlaanderen/2006/eng/parcours/hellingen.html
> (sometimes you have to hit the refresh button to load the pages of the site)
> 
> Not only is the Koppenberg the steepest, it also has the worst cobbles. Even Belgian pro's like Rik Verbrugghe and Phillipe Gilbert are affraid of it in wet conditions. They say only the first 10 of the peleton will be able to climb it, the rest will have to go on foot...


Didn't they just resurface the Koppenberg within the last few years taking some of the sting out it? Maybe it was the Kemmelberg?

IIRC,the Koppenberg is part of a cross race every year and if it is, they have resurfaced it recently.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> Predictions --
> 
> 1. Boonen
> 2. Ballan
> 3. Hoste


Boonen has to be the 5 star favorite. Maybe with an early attack on Tenbosse and long solo to victory a la Museeuw?

Hoste and company will pay for their mid-week efforts.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they re did the Koppenberg*

but kept the sting.the cobbles had gotten really bad and they widened it just a bit. there's a site showing all the progress somewhere. yes the Ronde is the race of the year,followed by P-R. then we get Amstel, F-W and L-B-L then for me it's downhill. This is my time of the year and I'm glad folks are starting to figure it out. yes I plan on doing the Sat Randonee at some point. my buddy did it a few years back and he's a far stronger rider than I. He tells me.. 'so we got to skip the opening 40K, so there's no way in hell I'm anywhere as knackered as the pros. I hit the Koppenberg and my legs are saying 'you brought an 11-21? a-hole!'. I cracked, had to get off and push so I marked the spot. The next day I stood right where I blew to see how the pro's did it. Peter Van Petegem launched his winning attack from the spot where I was having trouble turning my cranks over. I said to myself 'that's why they are Pros'".
greatest show on earth. have some Leffe and make some Frites Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm gonna pull for George (I always do,had he not got caught out last year he had a shot)
and Van Petegem but if Boonen is healthy he will be a man to reckon with.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just to give a little hint*

to how geeked up I am. I commute everyday by bike (18-42 miles each direction, depending on if and when I hop on the train)

what I wore 
Mon: 2000-2001 Domo Farm Frites Kit (greyish kit including socks) the year Servais took P-R in a Domo FF 4 on 1 against Hincapie (who did win Ghent)- Merckx bike
Tues: my club kit (had a track workout-mandatory)
Wed: 1999-200O Collstrop Palmans Kit - Ridley Bike CX bike with road wheels)
Th. - Bianchi Kit (in honor of Magnus who will be missing) Bianchi CX bike w/ Road wheels
Fri: 2002 Domo Farm Frites Kit (light blue) for Johann 'why did you break my heart by doping' Museeuw - Merckx bike.

yes I'm a bike geek,fred, whatever, Belgiaphile classics NUT!!!!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Spunout said:


> Boonen will be attacked constantly. Unlike a Tour, there is no 'tomorrow' to save your legs for, no tomorrow to get one back. Imagine packing all of the intensity of a grand tour into 7 hours.
> 
> This is the Tour of Flanders.


The problem with attacking him, is he is unlikely to be isolated and if he wants he will almost certainly be able to follow any attack you throw at him. If I thought I had the legs to get on the podium I'd follow Boonen until he makes his move or attack on the Muur which by then Boonen will surely follow. Once the winning move is made, almost undoubtedly with Boonen in it, then you can start worrying about how to get rid of him.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Following Boonen: Not when there is Knaven, Pozzato, and Bettini up the road! 

They'll blow apart the other teams. It all comes down to the other favourites to attack. They can't mark Boonen as his teammates are also legitimate contendas.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> but kept the sting.the cobbles had gotten really bad and they widened it just a bit. there's a site showing all the progress somewhere. yes the Ronde is the race of the year,followed by P-R. then we get Amstel, F-W and L-B-L then for me it's downhill. This is my time of the year and I'm glad folks are starting to figure it out. yes I plan on doing the Sat Randonee at some point. my buddy did it a few years back and he's a far stronger rider than I. He tells me.. 'so we got to skip the opening 40K, so there's no way in hell I'm anywhere as knackered as the pros. I hit the Koppenberg and my legs are saying 'you brought an 11-21? a-hole!'. I cracked, had to get off and push so I marked the spot. The next day I stood right where I blew to see how the pro's did it. Peter Van Petegem launched his winning attack from the spot where I was having trouble turning my cranks over. I said to myself 'that's why they are Pros'".
> greatest show on earth. have some Leffe and make some Frites Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna pull for George (I always do,had he not got caught out last year he had a shot)
> and Van Petegem but if Boonen is healthy he will be a man to reckon with.



You're going over there this week? Scratch that... "at some point" doh! Man I've gotta go do that once in the next couple of years.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

cosmo333 said:


> It's pretty easy to go on your own-the routes are marked on the road if you know who to read the painted dots. That said Belgium is small so there are a lot of dots at every corner.



Thanks for the tips & info! That Merckx visit would make all so worth it!
Wow


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> to how geeked up I am. I commute everyday by bike (18-42 miles each direction, depending on if and when I hop on the train)
> 
> 
> yes I'm a bike geek,fred, whatever, Belgiaphile classics NUT!!!!


Wow you have a nice collection of bikes there 

Hey its cool what your doing. Look at all the football nuts who get dressed up & never actually go outside & play football even in their front yard.
At least bike nuts actually ride


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

flying said:


> Thanks for the tips & info! That Merckx visit would make all so worth it!
> Wow



Like the Willy Wonka of road bikes... Axel doesn't want the business so if your a special boy maybe Eddy will give you his factory.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Spunout said:


> Following Boonen: Not when there is Knaven, Pozzato, and Bettini up the road!
> 
> They'll blow apart the other teams. It all comes down to the other favourites to attack. They can't mark Boonen as his teammates are also legitimate contendas.


This weekend and next Boonen calls in all favors. It would have to take some unusual circumstances for a QS rider to get the freedom to ride for themselves.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Anybody else notice Van Petegem's legs?

Btw. Danilo Hondo is racing as there is a stay on his drug suspension. He will be racing like there's no tomorrow. Cause there is no tomorrow for him.

francois


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

I've always wondered how PVP does special 'preparation' in Switzerland somewhere and then shows up for the RVV looking like that. 

Monster.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*man I had a whole posting drop*

there is nothing a short prep period in Switzerland can do to make legs look like that. that is (besides being right in the max of his power stroke on a sick steep hill) years of riding those Bergs at full pop. all their legs look like that when they are really pushing. called lotsa muscle, no fat.

yes this is Boonen's race. It's the WC for Belgians, he's defending champ and has the rainbow jersey.QS (unless he falters) will be there for him.

thx about the bike compliment.most are older warhorses from 99. still go well. last climb on way home is my Berg. Short steep and legs are aching. this week I've been putting my bike into the gutter which is cobbled just out of homage to the hard men. am so geeked, will do about 45 miles this eve on way home and it's RAINING. Sooooo Geeked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

francois said:


> Btw. Danilo Hondo is racing as there is a stay on his drug suspension. He will be racing like there's no tomorrow. Cause there is no tomorrow for him.
> francois


A team would have to sign him first. Even if a team did sign him TODAY, they wouldn't just stick him in the Ronde, no matter how much he's been training. 

It'll be interesting to see who signs him (if anyone).


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

euro-trash said:


> A team would have to sign him first. Even if a team did sign him TODAY, they wouldn't just stick him in the Ronde, no matter how much he's been training.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see who signs him (if anyone).


Question of the day is follow Eurosport or Cyclingnews live or try to wait until OLN at 2PM?


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

dlbcx said:


> With the wet and cold weather in NorCal, you could probably emulate some of the climbs in Los Altos Hills.


Hey! Word up! I was born and raised in Los Altos Hills. It's how got an early start in roadbike passion... lived about 1/2 a mile from the Bicycle Outfitter.

Alas, the only grades that look like these in the Hills are short residential roads with crazy SUV drivers ... Redwood Gulch and Montebello Rd. are my favorites.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

*"killer koppenberg"*

this are a couple of quotes taken from serge baguet (belgium national champion) from eurosport.com 
"Even Boonen won't get up it," warned Baguet.
"It wasn't raining, yet none of us got to the top on our bike. We had to finish on foot. The road is bad, the cobblestones are loose, there's mud, humidity," added the Belgian national champion.
"You have to both stay on your saddle to pull and push as if you were standing. It's impossible."

I feel if its raining than its anybodies race as gilbert warned "even the support car had trouble in 1ST GEAR!" if PVP is his wily self i reckon he has a chance, and the youngsters (ballan in particular) will have trouble staying on the last cobbled climbs (most notably the koppenbergand and the muur) as they dont have the experience in such horrendous conditions 

ps: all the photos were taken in the same training session!!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my guess is some wiley*

mechanics are installing compact cranks and 11-24's right up until race time.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> mechanics are installing compact cranks and 11-24's right up until race time.


I doubt compacts, but certainly some homemade 11-25s.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> mechanics are installing compact cranks and 11-24's right up until race time.



They may want to throw in some good cx shoes for good measure.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rocco said:


> They may want to throw in some good cx shoes for good measure.


I heard that! Walking up a 25% cobbled road on carbon road shoes is an extreme sport.

francois


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Stefan Wesseman
Peter v.Petegem
Stuart O'Grady

One of these guys will win it.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Stefan Wesseman
> Peter v.Petegem
> Stuart O'Grady
> 
> One of these guys will win it.


How much do you wanna bet? What do you think... is it going to rain in next 90 minutes? I want go do a quicky recovery ride but I don't want to have to clean my bike after.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> How much do you wanna bet?


Dang it you quoted me again. I was going to edit it. O'Grady's injured. 


Pretty daring prediction eh?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Dang it you quoted me again. I was going to edit it. O'Grady's injured.
> 
> 
> Pretty daring prediction eh?


Do you think it's going to rain in next 90 minutes? I want go do a quicky recovery ride but I don't want to have to clean my bike after.


Oh and yes... I got ya again.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> Do you think it's going to rain in next 90 minutes? I want go do a quicky recovery ride but I don't want to have to clean my bike after.


Yes it is going to rain and it will start soon - if it isn't raining already. I rode earlier today - around noon. It was cloudy but did not rain.

Got a huge nail in my back tire tho. A vittoria CG.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Yes it is going to rain and it will start soon - if it isn't raining already. I rode earlier today - around noon. It was cloudy but did not rain.
> 
> Got a huge nail in my back tire tho. A vittoria CG.



That blows


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:


> Stefan Wesseman
> Peter v.Petegem
> Stuart O'Grady
> 
> One of these guys will win it.


OK, O'Grady's injured.

Substitute in Axel Merckx 

oh, and Geert Omloop - What the heck, I like his name.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> That blows


Sure did. I'll bet you the old tire. If I lose someone will have to fish it out of the trash can.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> OK, O'Grady's injured.
> 
> Substitute in Axel Merckx
> 
> oh, and Geert Omloop - What the heck, I like his name.



Didn't old Geert just get caught with a bunch of dope?

I like Axel but still... How much?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Sure did. I'll bet you the old tire. If I lose someone will have to fish it out of the trash can.



That's painful tossing those things in the trash. Too bad they can't be recycled.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> Didn't old Geert just get caught with a bunch of dope?
> 
> I like Axel but still... How much?


Geert's on RVV start list. 

Oh and don't go on that ride. It's raining where I'm at right now.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Geert's on RVV start list.
> 
> Oh and don't go on that ride. It's raining where I'm at right now.



I figured it would start now... the rain ...not Geert ...sh!t.

Well he won't win anyway.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> That's painful tossing those things in the trash. Too bad they can't be recycled.


I actually got a pretty good amount of wear on it. I wasn't that crazy about the tire so I'm not that heartbroken over it. And with a big ole nail hole in it, it's way beyond repair.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I actually got a pretty good amount of wear on it. I wasn't that crazy about the tire so I'm not that heartbroken over it. And with a big ole nail hole in it, it's way beyond repair.



I'm liking Conti Sprinters right now... not bad for $35 a pop.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> I'm liking Conti Sprinters right now... not bad for $35 a pop.


That's what I'm using. Got a box of 10 from La Bicicletta. 

See, I said rain was imminent and it's raining now. I'm telling you it's gonna be either

PvP
Wesseman
Axel

or Geert

oh and what'shisname - that boonen guy' got a pretty good team around him. 

But you know, Bettini could run oft with the win...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> OK, O'Grady's injured.
> 
> Substitute in Axel Merckx
> 
> oh, and Geert Omloop - What the heck, I like his name.


Wesseman is reported ill and was not starting the last time I checked cycling4all. I'd be surprised if Omloop is racing with the drug raid and all?


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Carr Street I believe. The city of Tacoma has it measured at 17% in it's steepest section.

There used to be a cobled hill next to the Catholic Elementary School that was even steeper and in terrible shape that was repaved about 8 or so years ago. It was even steeper with huge cobles that were eneven, some parts of the road had colapsed and there were cobbles missing. It became too dangerous to drive down when it was wet so the city repaved it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Wesseman is reported ill and was not starting the last time I checked cycling4all. I'd be surprised if Omloop is racing with the drug raid and all?


So that leaves me with PvP, Axel and Bettini right? Should I fish the blown up Vittoria out of the trash?

Oh wait a second. There's that Boonen guy with that really good team around him.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> So that leaves me with PvP, Axel and Bettini right? Should I fish the blown up Vittoria out of the trash?
> 
> Oh wait a second. There's that Boonen guy with that really good team around him.



Bettini? ...Nice try.

Hey, do you have a larger version of your new avatar to share?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah. I'll send you a PM.


----------

